# This old Gun (S&W)



## Master_Rigger (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a old Smith and Wesson my Dad gave me, I was told it was a Navy Shore Patrol gun. 
On the side of the barrel it has, 38 S&W CTG and the ser # is 889619.
can any boby give me any more info. 
I will upload pics as soon as I figuer it out.


----------



## Master_Rigger (Jun 20, 2012)

how do you attach Pics?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Without seeing any photos, my guess is that its an S&W Victory Model, made during WW II. The Victory models were Military and Police Models (Later to become the Model 10) that were not so nicely finished as commercial revolvers, but servicable none the less. They were chambered for the .38 S&W cartridge, also known as the .38 New Police, slightly shorter and "fatter" than the .38 Special cartridge. These were made for security guards at defense plants and other non-combatant issue.

I would have thought the SP carried the M1911 as did the Army's MPs, but possibly the M1911 were in short supply.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Master_Rigger said:


> how do you attach Pics?


Use the "Copy and Paste" functions. Probably have to go through Photobucket site.

Bob Wright


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Bob Wright said:


> Without seeing any photos, my guess is that its an S&W Victory Model, made during WW II. The Victory models were Military and Police Models (Later to become the Model 10) that were not so nicely finished as commercial revolvers, but servicable none the less. They were chambered for the .38 S&W cartridge, also known as the .38 New Police, slightly shorter and "fatter" than the .38 Special cartridge. These were made for security guards at defense plants and other non-combatant issue.
> 
> I would have thought the SP carried the M1911 as did the Army's MPs, but possibly the M1911 were in short supply.
> 
> Bob Wright


victory models serial numbers start with a V IF i remember correctly, my guess, standard M&P


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

it is probley a S&W model 10 military & police the military bought then for pilots & to fill the gap when they couldn't get enough 1911 I think most of them went on ships to naval personal during WW II I know John Kennedy had one when his PT 109 got sunk & for the ones who don't no who John Kennedy is he was also President Kennedy who got killed in Novenber 1963 :smt1099


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

No matter what the real value is the sentiimental value is through the roof.I have had many weapons and they have come and gone with no regrets.But I kept a remington bolt action single shot .22 that was given to me at 12 along with a pirogue(for non cajuns it is a small boat).Do I care what is worth,no as it is priceless due to the simple fact of all the connected memories.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Can't say as I ever saw a Model 10 in .38 S&W caliber, nor an older Military & Police Model, either.

O.K. The .38 S&W M&P Model was the Model 11.

How many cartridges does this gun hold, five or six? If five, its a Regulation Police Model, an "I" framed gun.

Bob Wright


----------

